# Rusted chassis



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

My Silvia V3 has developed the standard rust at the lower right chassis section, needs to be addressed sooner rather than later but what are people using to repaint with? Standard rattle can or something a bit more substantial?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Rubbed down , rust treated then smoothrite was the last i read on here one member had done and to be fair looked very good.

Have thought about taking mine to pieces, sandblast then powder coat but will wait for the tiny bubble probably in the same place as yours to get a bit worse. Either the coating powder or paint factory applied is shall we polite and say"slightly porous" or there is a problem with the metal in this particular area......

Best of luck and let us know how you get on

John


----------

